# Big Throat Lump



## jenniliz224 (Oct 4, 2010)

My oldest Betta, Ozzy, has a strange lump in his throat like he's holding food in his mouth. It is not ick or popeye but he has had both before. I've never seen him present any symptoms quite like this and the pet store workers are useless. He is fine otherwise and can eat though alot slower and less than before. Anyone have any idea what this is??


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Please fill out the form in this thread to give us a better idea of your tank and parameters. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

I'd need a picture, but I'm willing to bet he's just bloated.. how much do you feed him? You probably need to fast him for a couple days until he can clear out his bowels.


----------



## jenniliz224 (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't upload any pictures with my current computer but I only feed him 2-5 pellets of food daily. It is just on his left side near his jaw. Imagine you were holding something under your tongue on one side that was way too big. Thats what it looks like on him.


----------

